
Parse Server – 100 days later - mentos
https://swifting.io/blog/2016/05/30/16-parse-server-100-days-later/?utm_campaign=iOS%2BDev%2BWeekly&utm_medium=email&utm_source=iOS_Dev_Weekly_Issue_253
======
jb007
NodeChef is probably the most advanced offering right now for fully managed
Parse Server, just like the popular Parse.com. You may want to include it in
your article.

[https://nodechef.com/parse-server](https://nodechef.com/parse-server)

